# Bass Pro Shop



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Snub nosed northern pike









Same fish









Walleye









So you can get an idea of the size of this tank.

Lots of native North American species but, not enough. Muskies were missing, plus quality species of pike. Small mouth and large mouth were there, so were plenty of rough fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

where'd the pictures go?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a really cool place!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

beautifull, im actully considering getting one or two of my local FW species someday when i got the space and tank.

was either thinking of Pike or Pearch.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf, I cant see anything except "user posted image". Is it because I am using Mozilla Firefox?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

is there such a specie as a 'snub-nosed' northern pike? I thought there was only ONE northern pike... You sure they didnt just call it snub-nosed because it rammed into the aquarium glass to much or something?


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice pics

I need a tank like that


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

that Place is heLLLa big


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

First thats is a Musky but it's a Tiger
That being a Northern, Musky hybrid

Second that animal needs to be shot in the head it's gross
sick and an awfull example of even a hybrid screwup that should have never happened

Whats really sad to see, that this hollow bellied deformed animal is actually
displayed somewhere.

Sicker than that some people think thats normal and acceptable









So if you caught that fish would you eat it?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Sorry guys, I don't know what's going on with the red X's. I usually don't have that problem. Try pasteing the URL in your browser.



> Polypterus Posted on Feb 15 2004, 06:03 AM
> First thats is a Musky but it's a Tiger
> That being a Northern, Musky hybrid
> 
> ...


I agree. It's such a gorgeous display, then they go ahead and stick that mutated beast in there. 
Plus, they seem to have more 'rough' fish in there than gamefish.











> So if you caught that fish would you eat it?


Absolutely not. Fish are friends.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Right click on the red X's and click "show picture".


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Right click on the red X's and click "show picture".


 not working for me, perhaps if you add them in some posts in this thread


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

What types of "Rough fish" BTW pics worked for me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks for sharing fatboy


----------

